# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  PUXING 777

## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

καλησπερα βραχηκε και απο τοτε δενγυριζει σε vfo ειναι μονο στις μνημες αυτο γυριζε με καποια κουμπια απο το πλαι δυστιχως  τα ξεχασα

----------


## sv6hmn

γεια σου. δεν αλλαζει απο το πλαι τερμα επανω εχει 3 κουμπια (menu)  (enter) (VFO/MR)
TO VFO/MR αν το πατήσεις γυριζει σε κανονικο,τωρα εαν δεν γυριζει μπορει να επαθε κατι γιατι βράχηκε ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα μου εχουν πει στο νερο δοκίμασες να το ανοιξεις να το καθαρίσεις ; εχω το ιδιο γιαυτο στο λεω

----------

